# Tour de Yorkshire (Spoilers)



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

Just so as not to muddy the other thread...

And the TV coverage starts with 68 km to go and Kittel so far off the back he's missed the road closure. Split off when Sky put the hammer down over Rosedale, apparently. Group of five off the front.


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

...and Kittel abandons.


----------



## mjr (1 May 2015)

Sky trying to toughen it up for Swifty? One competing sprinter down, how many to go?


----------



## Dangermouse (1 May 2015)

Kittel is ill, they should have rested him a little more, Yorkshire is a very unforgiving place, some short but very steep nasty climbs, one after another, saps energy a bit fast.......I grew up riding around Yorkshire and wouldnt fancy it now.


----------



## mjr (1 May 2015)

Anyone else think the scenery seems more stunning than last year's TdF Grand Depart? Real heart-in-mouth stuff descending under stone viaduct arches and so on, fabulous views as they clamber up short sharp climbs. Or do I just think it's more stunning because you can see actually see it, without people stood quite so completely all over it?


----------



## Dangermouse (1 May 2015)

It really is a stunning place and the helicopter shots show it very nicely mrjay


----------



## Crackle (1 May 2015)

My heart was in my mouth watching Kittel on open roads.


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

@mjray, Might be just that, but they're in Eskdale which is pretty narrow, twisty and fearsomely steep in places. The hills aren't long ones but that one they just went up is horrendous and it's uncategorised!


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

Declerque crashes. That's a steep old descent down towards Grosmont, I cooked the car brakes on there last year.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2015)

Greasy roads, carnage!


----------



## Dangermouse (1 May 2015)

Oh dear


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

Peloton very split suddenly


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2015)

Another ad break!


----------



## rich p (1 May 2015)

They're really plugging that Alpecin shampers!


----------



## Crackle (1 May 2015)

rich p said:


> They're really plugging that Alpecin shampers!


Pointless for you eh.


----------



## rich p (1 May 2015)

Crackle said:


> Pointless for you eh.


Maybe they do a polish version - no, not Polish


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

Heaving in Whitby!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2015)

Grand crowds in Whitby!


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

Subtle plug for Yorkshire Bank there


----------



## mjr (1 May 2015)

rich p said:


> They're really plugging that Alpecin shampers!


I want them to run the ill-considered "Doping for Hair" version that Germany had...  Or the interviews with the Giant-Alopecia riders. The zooming advert is years old.


----------



## mjr (1 May 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Another ad break!


I spy the cue marks again... I hope they're trying to get the ads out of the way so they can run the end uninterrupted...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2015)

Quemeneur n'est plus le meneur. Thanks for showing that.....


----------



## simo105 (1 May 2015)

Ben swift out


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

I like the sheep bunting


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

"Reinart literally exploded" - Millar comes over all Liggett for a minute


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 May 2015)

Nordhaug takes stage 1!


----------



## rich p (1 May 2015)

Good stage that!


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

That was a fascinating finish, particularly with Millar's analysis. Third group come in, but there must still be a big autobus out on the road


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 May 2015)

I was only following it on Twitter and it was exciting...


----------



## raindog (1 May 2015)

Exciting racing, and great terrain - let's hope it attracts more big teams next year.

Right - over to the Tour de Romandie.......


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

I couldn't find the twitter feed so had to give up and watch TV instead...


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

Cofidis should be pleased with Rosetto's performance.


----------



## RhythMick (1 May 2015)

UK riders in 8 and 9 ...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 May 2015)

The most aggressive rider jersey public vote was won by Eddie Dunbar of NFTO. Then, after announcing it, the organisers realised he'd abandoned so they gave it to Perrig Quemeneur instead. Someone hasn't thought this through.


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

Odd vote - did Dunbar feature particularly?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Odd vote - did Dunbar feature particularly?


Not while we were watching but I gather he got the first 2 KOMs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2015)

Perhaps there should be a "really minor and insignificant races" thread


----------



## HF2300 (1 May 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Not while we were watching but I gather he got the first 2 KOMs.



Oh, OK. Missed that.



Marmion said:


> Perhaps there should be a "really minor and insignificant races" thread



You're just bitter and twisted.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> You're just bitter and twisted.



True


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Odd vote - did Dunbar feature particularly?


He was in a 5-man break early on, before the TV coverage I think. Crashed later on and broke his collar bone. And missed out on the X-Factor jersey. Never rains...


----------



## rich p (1 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> That was a fascinating finish, particularly with Millar's analysis. Third group come in, but there must still be a big autobus out on the road


Where was Millar commentating?


----------



## mjr (1 May 2015)

rich p said:


> Where was Millar commentating?


ITV 4. Highlights about to start.


----------



## SWSteve (1 May 2015)

Millar's commentary was brilliant.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (1 May 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Millar's commentary was brilliant.


I've heard him commentating a couple of times before and he's excellent, isn't he?


----------



## SWSteve (1 May 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I've heard him commentating a couple of times before and he's excellent, isn't he?



Exactly. Having expertise and being able to deliver this to an audience don't alway come hand in hand, luckily for us they do with him.


----------



## jarlrmai (1 May 2015)

Highlights available to play again anywhere?


----------



## mjr (1 May 2015)

It's on ITV 4+1 now and will probably appear on ITVplayer in an hour or two.


----------



## Apollonius (1 May 2015)

Did the start and finish today. It has been fantastic to be here. Plenty of support and enthusiasm and great access to the riders. Mrs A on her celeste Bianchi got adopted by Lotto Jumbo and rode with them down to the start. Enormous fun. The race was very exciting. Spectacular scenery and great racing.


----------



## User169 (2 May 2015)

L'Equipe didn't receive the name memo: it's the T "du" Y in France apparently.


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Have to say, I hope they bring the Boulting / Millar duo back for the TdF, rather than Liggett and Sherwen. Having people who know what's going on, and particularly someone who's recently left the peloton and knows the riders and the ins and outs of modern racing (and can explain it clearly) makes a lot of difference.

Pity ITV4 (and Eurosport) didn't really get behind the event though. I'd hoped they might have had coverage from the start; certainly having coverage from Pickering, if not from before Dalby, would have made a lot of difference to understanding the development of the race and what was going on when we did eventually come to it in Eskdale.

Got the idea Imlach wasn't too impressed either, from his comments in the introduction.


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Mrs A on her celeste Bianchi got adopted by Lotto Jumbo and rode with them down to the start...



Photographic evidence, or it didn't happen!


----------



## Soltydog (2 May 2015)

The only spoiler for me was work  Miss out today too, although I may just catch the end of today's action whilst on my break


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Stage 2, 60 km to go, 8 man break with peloton at 4 minutes. Edet highest placed rider in the break.


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Bunch really strung out, chasing hard


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Giant yellow jersey hung from the old railway viaduct at Stamford Bridge!


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Interesting comments from Millar on Jake Kelly stopping to assist.


----------



## Wafer (2 May 2015)

Feel like I'm learning more about pro racing in an hour listening to Millar than following the TDF for 3 weeks...


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

That Wiggins jersey is pretty dreadful!


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Quiet in here today.


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Cofidis attacking


----------



## HF2300 (2 May 2015)

Lotto win - Hofland, well timed sprint


----------



## Flying_Monkey (2 May 2015)

Sprint finish was a bit broken up, largely because of the attacks, especially from GvA right near the end. Good win for Hoffland though - apparently LottoNL-Jumbo's first of the season, so they've taken their time getting going...


----------



## growingvegetables (2 May 2015)

Great to be in Selby for the start, and York for the finish. Fantastic crowds and atmosphere.


----------



## mjr (2 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Quiet in here today.


I was riding forty miles to Hunstanton and back, in wellies, collecting money for the lifeboats. Took a while. Back tomorrow, then Reach Ride on Monday.


----------



## Apollonius (2 May 2015)

Mrs A attempting to ride down to the start at Bridlington with the Lotto Jumbo boys. No she couldn't keep up!


----------



## Tommy2 (3 May 2015)

How do we think today's rain is gonna change the race? And the crowds.


----------



## nickyboy (3 May 2015)

About to set off for Scapegoat Hill. The only time I've ridden up that (it's one of the hardest in the area) a pickup truck pulled along side and offered me a lift to the top. I politely refused.....then regretted it

Dry and reasonably sunny now. Conditions should be perfectly OK for the race


----------



## HF2300 (3 May 2015)

Well, they're off...


----------



## MisterStan (3 May 2015)

I'm disappointed the women's coverage seems to be limited to the final sprint.


----------



## HF2300 (3 May 2015)

7 rider breakaway 3'45" in the lead at 40 km: Craddock (Giant), Enger (Iam), Janse V. Rensburg (MTN), Edet (Cofidis), Quaade (Cult), McLaughlin (Madison Genesis) and Bibby (NTFO). Bibby took first KOM.


----------



## HF2300 (3 May 2015)

70-odd km and the Skytrain is in operation again...


----------



## HF2300 (3 May 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I'm disappointed the women's coverage seems to be limited to the final sprint.



Disappointing that they've missed an opportunity to showcase women's pro cycling. An 80 km crit on Friday was a bit silly as well.


----------



## HF2300 (3 May 2015)

Edet & Bibby swapping the KOM. Well I'm enjoying this, even if no-one else is!


----------



## simo105 (3 May 2015)

Ha ha im watching it too! crowds are out in numbers again! Looking like its going to be a good finish


----------



## Crackle (3 May 2015)

Wiggins indicating the up/down nature of the stage


----------



## simo105 (3 May 2015)

Guy with flag deciding it would be a great idea to fly in riders faces! What a plank!


----------



## HF2300 (3 May 2015)

Unbelievable crowds in Silsden / Addingham / Ilkley and up the Cow & Calf. Great attack by Josh Edmondson to get over Cow & Calf ahead of the bunch.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 May 2015)

Great crowds again, I am amazed by how many people are there.


----------



## raindog (3 May 2015)

just seen an enthusiast at the side of the road shouting encouragement......
"Goo arn! Goo arn!" 
Why be pretentious with "allez" , eh?


----------



## mjr (3 May 2015)

Bit of a shame sky controlled the GC so well but pretty interesting for the stage win even without many fireworks. Stunning crowds and a few sillies like the flag but no major incidents and fairly good behaviour.


----------



## just jim (3 May 2015)

Great turn out!


----------



## raindog (3 May 2015)




----------



## Wafer (3 May 2015)

raindog said:


>


Shouldn't they be carrying loaves of bread?


----------



## HF2300 (3 May 2015)

If the race was in Shaftesbury, Dorset they might have had to... 

I really enjoyed that. Yes, the excitement went out of the GC race, but the crowds were incredible and in many ways the way the GC race went meant there was more interest in points, stage win etc.


----------



## Apollonius (3 May 2015)

Mrs A and I were in Haworth today, where the crowd was large and the atmosphere superb. Here is a shot of Lawson Craddock on his lone bid for glory. We met Lawson in Florence at the Worlds when he was a junior. Mrs A slightly embarrassed herself by asking for a photo "for when you are famous". I then showed her the article about him in the Procycling magazine I had bought at the airport!


----------



## growingvegetables (3 May 2015)

Just back from "tour-making" in Ilkley - stunning spectacle of the race, amazing crowds, brilliant atmosphere, ...... and the sun shone!


----------



## rich p (4 May 2015)

Wafer said:


> Shouldn't they be carrying loaves of bread?


I'd have been brown bread riding up there.


----------



## the_mikey (4 May 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Mrs A and I were in Haworth today, where the crowd was large and the atmosphere superb. Here is a shot of Lawson Craddock on his lone bid for glory. We met Lawson in Florence at the Worlds when he was a junior. Mrs A slightly embarrassed herself by asking for a photo "for when you are famous". I then showed her the article about him in the Procycling magazine I had bought at the airport!
> View attachment 87701



I was in Haworth also, at the bottom of the hill by the railway bridge


----------



## Cubist (4 May 2015)

nickyboy said:


> About to set off for Scapegoat Hill. The only time I've ridden up that (it's one of the hardest in the area) a pickup truck pulled along side and offered me a lift to the top. I politely refused.....then regretted it
> 
> Dry and reasonably sunny now. Conditions should be perfectly OK for the race


Wish I'd known, Mrs Cube and I were just the other side of the summit. Hobbling distance from my house. I saw one cycle chat jersey tall guy with light curly brown hair,.... So that wasn't you.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Unbelievable crowds in Silsden / Addingham / Ilkley and up the Cow & Calf. Great attack by Josh Edmondson to get over Cow & Calf ahead of the bunch.


It was the same on East Chevin, that was packed






I was just below the '500 metre to summit' board, & it was heaving
(climbing from Otley wasn't made easier by the reluctance of the '25' to engage, had to ride on '23')
Afterwards, it took me almost 20 minutes, to ride to the Airport underpass, due the sheer numbers walking along Otley Old Road!






HF2300 said:


> If the race was in Shaftesbury, Dorset they might have had to...
> 
> I really enjoyed that. Yes, the excitement went out of the GC race, but the crowds were incredible and in many ways the way the GC race went meant there was more interest in points, stage win etc.


Well...... you could have thought the same, as the peleton crossed Chantry Bridge, with the new Warburtons TV advert, where Stallone runs over it (@ 1.20)



http://www.geograph.org.uk/snippet/13249


----------



## Apollonius (4 May 2015)

As we were walking back over the railway bridge in Haworth, I asked a couple of proud locals (is there any other sort in Yorkshire?) if Yorkshire could keep this up. All the effort and enthusiasm does not come easily. They were convinced they could. They genuinely love it. I particularly enjoyed coming across a bit of the sportive course where the spectators where cheering every rider. Marvellous! If it happens again next year we will be there following just as avidly.


----------



## HF2300 (4 May 2015)

I've heard estimates between 1 and 1.5 million spectators over the weekend. Long may it continue


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (4 May 2015)

As an aside
There was a little article in the (what else!!)_* 'Yorkshire Post'*_ this morning, from Mark Milsom (the Police Cammander 'on the ground', & also the, Assistant Chief Constable), stating that there'd not be a single criminal offence, related to the race, notified to the Police

That's worthy of note!


----------



## Apollonius (4 May 2015)

The breakaway on Saturday turning onto the main road just outside Stamford Bridge. I was convinced that the Team Wiggins rider was the man himself, but it isn't!


----------



## Hont (5 May 2015)

I missed Saturday's stage, but Friday and Sunday were excellent stages in terms of racing, like an Ardennes Classic but more interesting. Not sure whether that was due to no race radios or riders being unfamiliar with the parcours (I suspect both), but whatever the formula I hope to see it in other races.


----------

